

Ask HN: Single Sign-on supporting OpenID and Facebook connect? - roschdal

Is there a free or cheap Single Sign-on user authentication solution which supports OpenID and Facebook connect? It must support an unlimited amount of users. I haven't found such a solution yet.<p>I'm looking for something like clickpass.com or janrain.com, but it has to be free or cheap, and support an unlimited amount of users. Any advice?
======
gspyrou
I have used the free version of Janrain and it supports unlimited number of
users.

